# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معماری

## mehdi2

*رشته معماری کارش چیه؟*

----------


## Armaghan

فکر میکنم بیشترین  کارشون طراحی و نقشه کشی ساختمانها و سازه های مختلف مثل پلها و برجها و نمادهای شهری باشه ،مثلا برج میلاد ،نماد میدان آزادی تهران،آرامگاهای مشاهیر(حافظ،فردوسی،و...)همه جلوه هایی از کار و هنر معماران هستند.

----------


## دخمل بابام

·         *طراحي (تک بنا يا مجموعه‌هاي زيستي کوچک)، از طرحهاي اوليه تا مراحل اجرايي کار و طراحي اجزاء و عناصر تشکيل دهنده بنا، اين زمينه از کار معمار در حقيقت وظيفه محوري او را تشکيل مي‌دهند.* ·         *راهبري و سرپرستي دفاتر مشاور معماري و شهرسازي* ·         *نظارت عمومي و عالي بر صحت انجام کار در عمليات اجرايي ساختماني مديريت و هماهنگي‌هاي اجرايي پروژه‌هاي معماري و شهرسازي (تا حد بناهاي عمومي متوسط) و توانايي مشارکت در مديريت اجرايي پروژه‌هاي معماري گسترده*

----------


## HellishBoy

> فکر میکنم بیشترین  کارشون طراحی و نقشه کشی ساختمانها و سازه های مختلف مثل پلها و برجها و نمادهای شهری باشه ،مثلا برج میلاد ،نماد میدان آزادی تهران،آرامگاهای مشاهیر(حافظ،فردوسی،و...)همه جلوه هایی از کار و هنر معماران هستند.



سلام توضیحات کامل رو اینجا مطالعه کنید !!!

مهندسی معماری _ گزینه 2

----------


## aliseydali

کارش غالبا درمورد طراحی هستش ولی متاسفانه در سال های اخیر دانشجوهای زیادی داشته که بازار خوبی تو کشور ما نداره 

ما تو کشورمکن تعدادد بیستر زیادی معمار بیکار داریم 

موفق باشید

----------

